
Spend Your Money Like You Have to Pay It Back - jonwestenberg
https://medium.com/life-learning/spend-your-money-like-you-have-to-pay-it-back-24096a626333#.eb7hnz6c5
======
jonwestenberg
"Do you want some free money? That would be great. All you need is a venture
capitalist or an angel investor to swoop the fuck down and make you rich with
a $3,000,000 cash injection. You can blow the money on X-box consoles, office
perks and supporting a burn-rate that would make Emperor Nero’s pyromania look
harmless."

~~~
brudgers
The opening strawman weakens the essay because it is unthoughtful compared to
what follows. It's just a rant and the rest isn't.

